# Hooked on pinkies



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Got this pinkie (40cm) on Saturday morning in shallow water at Sandringham, not far from the yacht club. Conditions were cloudy with light northerly wind. Pinkie was taken on a black and white Gulp minnow. It's one of my first taken out of the kayak, and now I'm hooked. I'm dreaming about the big boys now... Mick


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVw/dS0AABXfgAASYKUAGJRCFIAvf96gIABkRMFQ8pgnpMnpHpB7U9UGpiEaGmgAABoMANZIAxfXgLbtwC4tU+VuhwRH0VK935z8IQjTfPD5g+UW1KBVSbNQgnlaKwlb9jGih5bMBI5CMjWCFoD/XhbiI3cpKAtgkQ4sNBOSvxdyRThQkFw/dS0=


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

How easy was that - ask how to catch pinkies during the week, go out on weekend and get you first one!  Congrats Mick.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice fish for a first one mate, it's all upgrades from here!


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one Mick,
Hope to catch up with you on the water some time


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

nice 1 Mick,... must be good to get the first 1 out if the way... 8)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Mick, swapping the fresh for brine is already paying nice dividends. Man our Vic fresh has suffered this year. Well done on Mr Pink.


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Cheers fellas, yep wrapped to get this fish. Just out of interest, what are people's PB's on snapper out of kayaks? How big do people think they can go on the snapper out of kayaks? 5kg+? And for the local Melbourne guys, it sounds like the bigger snapper have shown themselves. Many reports of guys getting big ones on baits. Is there many reports of big ones on lures / plastics ? Mick.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX0YC+MAADJfgAASYOe9UpxD0BA/79+gMADGYNTVP0ptTTT9TUyNAxD0Rkaek9Q0EqIn6Eag09JoNNADQZBiCVGp6jU9TT1NDJoGTQAGho0IAHHItU0rusBbApizE/DZozvJSQujvKpMkwNCcyFTOTZ2mxJ8hKHjgGigdBupsSlLQs1xOs+q1Ag+KRw+GoJaiiW5xS71ZEPZ4bZUKji/Ug2q7NAe6x4spB5HuIVkg6lhiPpSYIihuMmFlPzZ139mLPMt5RGNUkVKTCNxrdXfQbFTT1OQgSZCYiFwy54xd0HMiRrGrGMLxFFI8QoqJcEue/eSlmNUi0MQg3+LuSKcKEg+jAXxgA==


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Those snappers over here are the main target for rec fishing in NZ waters (north island anyway). Your right on the size of them redphoenix but that one of nakiman (while still a great fish) is not in the same league as a couple of those caught close to that location. I know dogfish caught a 28.5lber out of the same location - I seem to recall a post on it here somewhere plus 50ks south of the I seem to remember a 32lber being taking off a yak as well.

yeap a great fish to get hooked on


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcL8/gAAABvfgAAScAGYEjSwECo/776gIABoRTNRoDQaaaaaMmhkAap5TFPFPUMMpkNqGBiEAEiIVGniozAjs8rob6D1WewqJlWrJf9A72GQRKnCC7kE4KNIdI7if48ks9tFjRmtFtyQI9ZAmsgyPBWa0SBMMvnCfQP+yaFT751iRPETOgMKLkXckU4UJDC/P4AA


----------



## Nubee (Sep 12, 2006)

There have been a few snapps over 30lb taken in these parts recently, Im waiting for the weather to cheer up so I can get out and try for one 

Good on ya Mick go get em!


----------



## Nubee (Sep 12, 2006)

There have been a few snapps over 30lb taken in these parts recently, Im waiting for the weather to cheer up so I can get out and try for one 

Good on ya Mick go get em!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well done Mick - Big Thumbs Up


----------

